# Rocket R60v pressure profiles



## scottgough

I was just wonder if anyone had played with profiling and decided on some generic traits. E.g. Soft in, soft out will mellow the shot, high straight in will brighten it etc.

im still getting used to the machine so have used as simple profile to start, 8sec at 4 bar - 21 sec at 9 bar just while I get everything else consistent. Then I can play with profiling properly, with it being the only variable


----------



## Mrboots2u

Here is what I use at mo

6 sec 3 bar > rest at 6 bar

15 sec 2 bar > rest at 6 bar

10 sec 2bar > 5 sec 8 bar> 10 sec6 bar > rest at 3 bar

Also use to use a ramp up to 8 bar then 8 bar all they way through

Brew ratios and grinder will dictate shot taste more than nominal pressure profiles tho ( is what I found ) PP is more icing on cake

Caveat - I have different grinder to you


----------



## Xpenno

Not on the rocket but my profiles are simple like Mrboots.

For me the following statements are generally true.

Long pre-infusion results in lower acidity and potentially a less interesting cup (controversial...)

Ramping down pressure at the end of a long shot results in a strange bitterness.

Don't drop the pressure too much mid brew.

Keep it simple, as you are working with programmed profiles anything too wild is likely to result in inconsistent results due to the numbers of other factors involved.


----------



## Mrboots2u

@Xpenno double pre infusion is the future ... It's horses for courses , I've had some great long low pre infusion shots - it's done to personal taste tho


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> @Xpenno double pre infusion is the future ... It's horses for courses , I've had some great long low pre infusion shots - it's done to personal taste tho


Yes, double down pre-infusion could well be the future, need more testing! !

For me, with pressure profiling there is no real this way or that, the profile won't affect every coffee the same or won't be to a person's taste. The key for me is being able to change some of the key variables like pre-infusion (or double) or brew pressure, not going mad and trying to replicate a vintage lever. I think if that's the reason someone gets into pressure profiling then they will be disappointed.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wise words Xpenno


----------



## scottgough

Interesting, thanks guys. I think I'll be spending my Saturday tasting shots


----------



## froggystyle

@scottgough

How you finding the machine, have you managed to use the app on it yet?


----------



## scottgough

froggystyle said:


> @scottgough
> 
> How you finding the machine, have you managed to use the app on it yet?


I'm liking it. I use the app quite a bit, it's easier to set up and change the pressure profile settings on, but I leave the PID on the side as it's great for watching the shot timer and where the shot is in the profile programme. Machine wise, the steams awesome, and with the 1.2mm tip it's endless, just doesn't drop the boiler pressure at all. Shots seem great, temp seems stable, and just does what I expected it to do. Loving it!


----------



## froggystyle

Can you see a shot timer and what is happening with the pressure whilst pulling a shot in the app, say if you mounted an ipad next to it and removed the PID?


----------



## PPapa

Whole Latte Love has a video demonstrating the app mid-shot. IIRC you can see the shot timer (with a ~1s delay) but not the pressure. There's pressure gauge on the machine anyway... It also has the light which indicates the end of preprogrammed profile, but I can't remember whether it shows when the pressure is changed.


----------

